# where to have wood furniture made



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking to have a couch and some chairs made of wood that is carved. Anyone have any suggestions about where is the best place in Mexico to have wood carved furniture made?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Jalisco Tonala, Sayula if you want parota or mesquite, Michoacan, and many other places..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The first thing that jumped into my head was Michoacan, especially the area around Tzintxuntzan and other such villages. Yet, I have also seen a lot of wooden furniture an hour or so out of Mazatlan, on the libre toward Durango.
That said; much can be accomplished in Tonala, a suburb of Guadalajara and where the bus station is located, if you wished to avoid the drive from the PV area. Merchants and makers in Tonala are very familiar with shipping methods, so that might be the first place to explore.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Cuanajo, Michoacán.


----------

